# Разное > Курилка >  Почти юбилей

## FLOGGER

Сегодня, 22 августа, исполняется 45 лет со дня первого полета самолета Т-4! Поздравляю всех, особенно причастных к созданию этой машины! Здоровья вам!
Мои особые поздравления Павлу, посвятившему много времени изучению истории создания этого самолета!

----------


## PPV

Валера, спасибо!

----------

